# PET Scan Modifiers PS, PI



## Partha

*Can anybody explain the correct usage of modifiers PI & PS as outlined in the NCD for PET scans?

Thanks!*


----------



## Partha

*PET Scan NCD*



Partha said:


> *Can anybody explain the correct usage of modifiers PI & PS as outlined in the NCD for PET scans?
> 
> Thanks!*



NCD Ref Link: https://www.highmarkmedicareservices.com/articles/mac-ab/a49325-r1.html


----------



## alexander

PI is used to inform the initial treatement strategy of tumors that are biopsy proven or strongly suspected of being cancerous if based on diagnostic testing. This modifier can only be used one time per cancer indication. PS is used to inform the subsequent treatment of cancerous tumors.


----------



## srinivas r sajja

http://www.snm.org/index.cfm?PageID=8889&RPID=18

hope this helps
Sreenivas Sajja


----------

